# 1992 Sentra E



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is my 1992 Sentra E, i have had it for about a week and a half so far. not much done yet, probably getting seat covers next.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=389085

mav


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

clean car to start from.
whats up with the gray bumpers?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

who makes that shifter? does it still have the overdrive button?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*shifter*

i bought the shifter from discount auto for 15 bucks, its made by APC but i dont think it has an od button since my car never had od. if it did i dont know where the button is
mav


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

what plans do u have for the b13?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*LOTS!*

I have many plans for my B13, first thing im gonna do right now is get some damn seat covers. i am going to start working on a body kit hopefully this week but im not sure. it is going to be painted silver, with red and blue "Signal" graphics that i have to make at school. um... probably simple performance mods like cai, exhaust headers, maybe a hs Turbo kit. im getting MB Motoring Wheels with BF Goodrich Tires. and i am going to start out with
2 lightning audio 12"s, and a LA amp soon. next show season im going with 4 - 12"s but idk what brand yet.
mav


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice pedals!


----------

